# Many thanks



## Boerd (Nov 7, 2012)

I installed FreeBSD on my laptop - a DELL Precision M4600 with full RGB/IPS screen.
Everything works; installation was made easy by the handbook - very valuable.
My previous OS of choice was Ubuntu but I was having too many problems.
After 1 week of FreeBSD use I like it. Rock solid so far.
A big "Thank You!" for FreeBSD.


----------



## UNIXgod (Nov 7, 2012)

What hardware is on that. So future users could know the configuration of your machine.


----------



## Boerd (Nov 7, 2012)

Chipset Mobile IntelÂ® QM67 Express
Memory 4 DIMM slots: up to 32GB 1333MHz (2x4 Gb installed)
NVIDIA Quadro 2000M with 2GB GDDR3 dedicated memory
15.6" FHD(1920x1080): UltraSharpâ„¢ with PremierColor technology, IPS, wide view, anti-glare, LED-backlit, Premium Panel Guarantee
Samsung 830 265Gb SSD
Intel CentrinoÂ® Ultimate-N 6300
Battery - 9-cell (97Wh); 9-cell (87Wh) 3 Year Limited Hardware8 Warranty battery
Multi-touch ALSA touchpad with three buttons; track stick with three buttons

Ports:
1 - Lock Slot 1 - VGA 2 - USB 3.0
2 - USB 2.0 1 - RJ-45 1 - DisplayPort
1 - IEEE 1394 1 - eSATA / USB 2.0 1
1 - Microphone 1 - HDMI
1 - Headphone
1 - 10-in-1 media card reader
1 - SmartCard reader
1 - 54mm ExpressCard slot

The only thing I had to disable was the firewire (IEEE 1394)


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Nov 7, 2012)

FWIW, if the wireless gets unreliable a few years hence, it may be a sign of the battery needing replacment. (Not sure, but maybe, better to replace the battery than fiddle with the wireless, at least on a laptop here.)


----------

